# Question about ff rig



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

Is it ok to use these when throwing 8nbait


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

They will break if you throw hard at all! Just use a snap swivel and 2 beads on your main line.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Those who really throw hard and long do not recomend because of the safety issue. They have been known to malfuncton. If you just lobbing a short distance they are fine.


----------



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

Ok thanks, these + 2 beads would work right


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

if i am fishing a fishfinder that way i like a barrel swivel with a mcmahon snap...all smooth edges, nothing jutting out to catch the line, get tangled in the current, etc....


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

You only need one bead ...... on top of the swivel to keep your weight from sliding over your shocker, and IMHO you only need that when you fish and others. The one that "Protects" the knot is bogus. Plus one on the Mchmaon snap


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Mcmahon sissor snap is the only way to fly


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

drumfisher_ said:


> Is it ok to use these when throwing 8nbait
> View attachment 13827


Just Clip off the weak plastic part and you are good to go....I use these snaps as they are inexpensive .........especially when you are feeding Flattos and Blacktips........They are also quicker than fumbling around with a McMahon Snap............McMahon Snap is very strong, however my Drum rigs when being fished never seem to last too long before something chomps them off


----------



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

do the tackle shops in/near buxton carry those mcmahon snaps and other stuff for big drum fishin? i would assume they do but not sure


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

I know that RDT carries them, not sure about the others.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

A couple of shops down there have them but.......Not all of them are "Rosco" brand. Most you see in shops now are Berkley which are not worth a crap. They are soft and will bend and not snap back......Be sure if you buy they are "Rosco". They ain't cheap either, last ones I saw were $1.00+ each.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Unless you know a guy who sets up group buys wink wink nudge nudge


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

i got my rosco mcmahon snaps from terminaltackleco.com


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

ncsharkman said:


> They will break if you throw hard at all! Just use a snap swivel and 2 beads on your main line.


 The bottom bead,protecting your knot is a myth...!! It actually abrades the knot with the plastic being hammered on the knot in each cast with an 8oz sinker.. If you have the right sized swivel it will actually shoulder the knot... Mchmaon snaps are great,but as Garbo said they are expensive compaired with other snaps.. Although in a blitz with others around,they are the better choice,as well as a bead on top of your swivel....


----------



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

AbuMike said:


> Mcmahon sissor snap is the only way to fly


I use these exclusively ( thank Mike). Nothing to snag other lines like normal snap swivels either--thinking about the conga line and all the lines in the water especially the device that started this thread.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Anyone can order from rosco direct. Send them an rfq for quantity you want per thousand.


----------



## DrumBum (Apr 25, 2013)

AbuMike said:


> Mcmahon sissor snap is the only way to fly


Agree 100%. I was in on the last group buy. After using them, my only regret is that I *only *bought 50! I'd definitely buy more if I could get my hands on them.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

gilly21 said:


> Anyone can order from rosco direct. Send them an rfq for quantity you want per thousand.


You are 100% correct. Min on these are 1000 on the snaps and the website says 5000 on the swivels. Though I have never had a problem getting 1000 on each. So if ya want 1000 of them have at it. I have done 2 of these and let um go for cost plus shipping. Will do another before the spring. You can get um on Ebay for $.85 each which is still cheaper than most tackle shops.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

AbuMike said:


> You are 100% correct. Min on these are 1000 on the snaps and the website says 5000 on the swivels. Though I have never had a problem getting 1000 on each. So if ya want 1000 of them have at it. I have done 2 of these and let um go for cost plus shipping. Will do another before the spring. You can get um on Ebay for $.85 each which is still cheaper than most tackle shops.


You can count me in for that spring order Mike.


----------



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

I got another question. I've been trying to tie my bite leaders(dont have a crimper) , but they keep breaking when I hold the hook down and grab the swivel with pliers and pull up. I had trouble Snelling the hook at first but now I got it but all the knots I've tried on the swivel have failed. I've spit on em and everything. I'm using 100lb ande mono. Any suggestions?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

drumfisher_ said:


> I got another question. I've been trying to tie my bite leaders(dont have a crimper) , but they keep breaking when I hold the hook down and grab the swivel with pliers and pull up. I had trouble Snelling the hook at first but now I got it but all the knots I've tried on the swivel have failed. I've spit on em and everything. I'm using 100lb ande mono. Any suggestions?


I use a 3 turn uni knot with up to #100 mono and up to #80 flouro, use it for drum and fishing offshore for grouper, never had it fail.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

drumfisher_ said:


> I got another question. I've been trying to tie my bite leaders(dont have a crimper) , but they keep breaking when I hold the hook down and grab the swivel with pliers and pull up. I had trouble Snelling the hook at first but now I got it but all the knots I've tried on the swivel have failed. I've spit on em and everything. I'm using 100lb ande mono. Any suggestions?


 First off what knot are you trying to tie??


----------



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

Drumdum said:


> First off what knot are you trying to tie??


a double slip knot, and a improvised clinch knot, both didnt work


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

drumfisher_ said:


> a double slip knot, and a improvised clinch knot, both didnt work


I use a 4 turn nail knot, will never fail.


----------



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

3 turn uni didn't work.


----------



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

Finally after a crapload of leader wasted I found that the Palomar works for me


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

KB Spot Chaser said:


> I use a 4 turn nail knot, will never fail.


 3 works in heavy leader like that for me,but I agree a nailknot works well with heavy leader like that...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

drumfisher_ said:


> Finally after a crapload of leader wasted I found that the Palomar works for me


 Great knot,just never use it for that purpose,I am sure it's strong as hell though....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

drumfisher_ said:


> a double slip knot, and a improvised clinch knot, both didnt work


 Impovised clinch?? I've used three up three down on a clinch when I want a super short leader and have found it to work fine.. Wondering how you improvised it..??


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

drumfisher_ said:


> I got another question. I've been trying to tie my bite leaders(dont have a crimper) , but they keep breaking when I hold the hook down and grab the swivel with pliers and pull up. I had trouble Snelling the hook at first but now I got it but all the knots I've tried on the swivel have failed. I've spit on em and everything. I'm using 100lb ande mono. Any suggestions?


II like to crimp my 100lb. Crimpers aren't that expensive and the will last a long time. I like the McMahon's cause they seem to gather less grass when it's around.


----------



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

Drumdum said:


> Great knot,just never use it for that purpose,I am sure it's strong as hell though....


Yep, i bent the hook pullin on it. Strong knot. I think ill have to put crimpers on my christmas list just because it seems way faster than tying.


----------

